# visionner films en streaming



## Auborddelagaronne (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Nous disposons d'un iMac et d'un MacBook Pro tous deux en 10.6.7. Pour regarder (gratuitement) des films en streaming sur, par exemple, "www.streamiz.com" aucun problème avec l'iMac. Avec le MacBook Pro, nous avons toujours le message "connection problem".

Sauriez-vous pourquoi ? Manque un logiciel, des codecs ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2011)

Bonjour.


Il ne me semble pas que ce soit un problème pour cette section des forums... Voir A LIRE AVANT DE POSTER : de quelles "applications" peut-on parler dans "Applications

http://forums.macg.co/applications/...cations-peut-on-parler-dans-applications.htmlVoir plutôt (selon la nature du problème) :
Internet et réseau
Vidéo



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
En effet, et comme on a lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## dude. (16 Avril 2011)

Heeuuuuu sans vouloir vexee personne, je penses que se PB a tout a fait sa place dans internet et reseau, la ou nous sommes.

Je sais absolument pas de quoi il peut s agir mais essayez de regarder si ca marche pas sur d autres site de streaming.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2011)

Pas vexé du tout, mais le problème n'a sa place ici que depuis qu'il y a été déplacé par Aliboron depuis la section "Applications" où il n'avait rien à faire... Les caractères en vert aussi sont là pour être lus.


----------

